# How To Catch & Store Live Bait!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How I Catch Live Bait On Site & Keep Them Alive!

I recently tried fishing using live bait with success. So i decided to purchase new gear to replace my much older equipment & to show what i use & how to properly modify & employ it. This system is how i fish the shorelines in Hawaii. You might have to modify it for different fish species. Understanding what your targeted species feed upon is your key to success.

Luckily most aggressive local species love anything small & thrashing. The vibrations produced by the live bait will attract hungry predators. Sometimes the scent of dead bait may not be enough to entice a strike. Now if you're really gung-ho you can also chum your area. Both the vibrations & scent of food together is hard to ignore!


----------

